# Searching for a great Romantic Collection CD



## Kiantone3 (Dec 17, 2018)

Twenty five years ago I ordered most of my CDs from the mail order houses. In one package of CDs i ordered was the CD "Classical Music for Lovers" or maybe "Romantic Music for Lovers". Included for free! The cover photo was of a silly looking Cupid. When I listened to it it turned out to be a absolutely fantastic collection, some were familiar others new to me. Somehow I can no longer locate my favorite CD. I have googled what I guess the name could be but have never found it. It is a single CD. Included on the CD are Vocalise Rachmaninov, Greensleeves and Thomas Tallis Von Williams, Moonlight and Fur Elsie Beethoven,
Air in D Bach, Pavane Faure, Nocturne Op 9 Chopin and Pavane for a Dead Princess Ravel and several others that escape me. I could be mistaken with a few on that list. If you can tell me where I could this great CD I'd be happy to make a modest contribution to your favorite charity. Thanks


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

If you search those phrases on Amazon, you'll get some hits. One of them might be the disk you are looking for. Try Ebay too. You might find one that is similar and just as good. I have also seen these sets in the Dollar Tree stores at times.

Welcome to the site.


----------

